# iPhone 3GS with WSOD (White Screen of Death)



## peachieleigh

Hi a mate of mine has asked me to fix his iPhone 3GS as it recently has got the WSOD. Ive changed the LCD and still doesnt work. Ive tried getting into the DFU mode but it either turns off or goes back onto the white screen. ive tried jailbreaking it but it needs to go into the DFU mode to do so. Ive tried restoring it fro iTunes but nothing works.

Can anyone help me?

Much Appreciated,
Leigh


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Follow these steps to force the iPhone into DFU/Restore mode:

1. First, Open up iTunes, plug in your iPod Touch/iPhone to the CPU's USB port. Turn on your CPU's speaker and make sure it is loud enough that you can hear it.

2. Hold down the *Home* button (top left for iPod Touch and top right for the iPhone with the screen facing you) and the *Power* button (located on the front bottom of your iPod Touch/iPhone) simutaneously, until the screen goes black and the device turns off. (past the red slider/slide to power off screen)

3. Now let go of the *Power* button, but continue to hold the *Home* button. Your iPod Touch/iPhone should have turned off and the screen should not be on.

4. After around ~10-20 seconds, you will hear a noise (beep/ding) from your CPU as if it had just recognized a new hardware device, now iTunes should recognize it in DFU mode. 

5. After iTunes recognizes the iPod Touch/iPhone, let go of the *Home* button otherwise it will go into _recovery mode_ and you will have to do the entire DFU process over again. 

6. You will know when you have put your iPod Touch/iPhone correctly into DFU mode when the display is blank and that you do not have anything on your device.

----

Why would you replace the LCD screen? That doesn't make sence. Did it get wet?


----------



## peachieleigh

Thanks ill try it out tomorrow. and no the screen didnt get wet but i read up that it could be a damaged screen


----------



## tinner105

It could be the LCD
there could be a crack in the flex (they aren't really designed to be moved around alot) they expect them, to get installed and then stay in place.
I would try it in another 3gs to make sure it not just the LCD.
And vise versa
just to rule out the LCD

tinner


----------



## GrendelsWish

Just to clarify, the HOME button is the button with the square on it that is placed below the screen. The POWER or SCREEN button is the one on the edge opposite the charger jack. So just switch the terms Masterchief used for future referrence.


----------



## tinner105

Home button left hand

Power button red circle


[IMG=http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/9021/68078219.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

